
Ask HN: How do I resign? - outtahere987
Without giving too much detail, I&#x27;m a pivotal member of my small startup.<p>Things are to a point that I am unable to cope with the effects it&#x27;s had on the rest of my life nor can I even manage the workload of the rest of my life weren&#x27;t an issue.<p>Part of this is my own failings. I got into the role much too early in my career and have a number of shortcomings that definitely didn&#x27;t help me along.<p>I tried hiring but struggled to find someone good enough at the salary I was permitted to give.<p>Overall, it&#x27;s coming to an end, and shouting out &quot;I quit!&quot; becomes more attractive by the day. Even by the minute.<p>All that said, I want to be responsible while still moving quickly toward my goal of being gone. What things do I need to consider? Am I open to any legal ramifications (co-founder status, technically a C-level)? I&#x27;m in over my head and can&#x27;t sustain it any longer.
======
basica
If you're a co-founder, get legal advice. Don't rely on what people have to
say here. Speaking from experience as someone who started a business with a
friend, things can get ugly when you want to part ways; even in the very early
stages. Sorry to hear that it didn't go well, and best of luck in your future.

